# Print When Color Cartridge is Empty?



## islandamelie (Aug 9, 2003)

Is there a way to print a colorless (just black text) doc when my color cartridge is empty?
I desperately need to print resumes and cover letters and can't afford a new color cartridge. It sucks being a member of the working poor...where less than $40.00 can keep you from getting a better job.

Thanx,

islandamelie


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

The manual for my HP printer says that it will definitely not print unless both cartridges have ink in them. On the other hand there are computer parts stores that will accept empty ink cartridges as credit toward the purchase of new ones.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What make and model is your printer ?
My old HP will print when the color is empty - my new one won't.
If the printer will print at all ... then you can just print in B&W
I think I saw an ad at Staples -- 4$ Refund on emptys toward a new one.


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

There are such things as chip resetters for some cartridges which will make your printer think a cartridge is full and therefore allow the printer to work, they are not expensive but you will need to do a search on Google for them. these resetters are usually cartridge specific and will only work on one type but I hear there are also ones which will work on all printers for a specific make such as Epson, worth searching out for though if you want to print with just black ink.


----------



## islandamelie (Aug 9, 2003)

Many thanks. I'll give it a try.
Island


----------



## islandamelie (Aug 9, 2003)

It's a deskjet 932C. Thanks for the Staples info.
Island


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I can get a color cartridge for my HP for about $18.00 at Omni Office Supplies online. Free shipping, no minimum purchase.

http://www.omnisupplies.net/index.asp?cartId=10-EVEREST-955853MSAPH98&tpc=&url=IND


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You should be able to print B&W from the 932 with an Empty color cartridge ... I can.

The 932 cartrides are fairly easy to refill - if your in the mood to have colored fingers.
Here's the chip reset procedures.
http://www.stratitec.com/inkrefill/support/hplowink.html


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

I had an Hp 800 series out of color, I went into the prefernces and set it to grayscale, worked great.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Noyb said:


> You should be able to print B&W from the 932 with an Empty color cartridge ... I can.
> 
> The 932 cartrides are fairly easy to refill - if your in the mood to have colored fingers.
> Here's the chip reset procedures.
> http://www.stratitec.com/inkrefill/support/hplowink.html


I also can print Black when my color cartridge is empty with a HP 932C. Perhaps your Black cartridge is also empty.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I didn't think of that, GoJoAGoGo.


----------

